# Humans used to taste-test pet food. Would you?



## gstevens (Jul 29, 2008)

This job must pay very, very well. Maybe a part-time gig for starving college students? 

I just read an article about Humans being used to taste-test pet food:

_*In a recent Journal of Animal Physiology and Animal Nutrition paper, Dr. Pickering explains the potential value of having people rate cat foods. For example, he believes it might enable manufacturers to understand why a cat favors certain foods. While manufacturers conduct trials to see what felines prefer, it's difficult to know exactly which flavors or textures the cats are responding to, he explains. *_


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

A boy in my elementary school ate milk bones for a quarter. He made A LOT of money. Maybe he knew something and they taste good?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hehe, I wouldn't feed that stuff to my dog. I know whats in there. I wouldn't put it in my mouth for a ton of money!


----------



## 2puppimsmom (Mar 16, 2008)

RawFedDogs, Im with you on that. I would be afraid to.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

MegaMuttMom said:


> A boy in my elementary school ate milk bones for a quarter. He made A LOT of money. Maybe he knew something and they taste good?


Milkbones taste like Play-Do. Yes, I have tasted both (don't ask). Anyway, they aren't anything awful. I wouldn't eat them now, knowing the ingredients  .


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Hehehe tough question.... Depends on HOW much "very well paid" is.lol.jk.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

I have tasted play doh too  Hmmmmm, I kinda liked it. Milkbones taste like play doh? Maybe I should look into this job. It would certainly be an easy way to make money.....

But, I do think it's silly to use people to taste dog food. My dog's favorite snacks are bunny poop and horse poop. I think his tastes might be a little different than mine.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

My brother has tasted many brands of food and dog treats. Again, don't ask. I took his word for which ones tasted the best. I have a friend that owns a Posh doggy bakery and she makes these Parmesan cheese and carrot cookies for dogs that are delicious I have eaten several of those. LOL


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

I'd think considering some of the things my dog and cats like to lick, let alone eat, what I think tastes good has little bearing on what food they'll like. Felix's favorite treat is jalepeno cheddar cheetos. Bear's is paper. I don't think either would be a good standard for a cat food. 

The only treat I ever gave Sadie that she didn't want to eat was the biscuits Kong makes to go in the Kong toy. She won't eat those. But she'll eat cat poop and whole dead chicks. So I don't see how me tasting her food and treats would tell me anything I don't know


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

this is pretty common in the pet trade... i've tasted lots of brands...and man... som' are_ really_ bad.....

*all* treats are gross...


----------

